

How does Amazon's Whispersync for Voice work? - michwill
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000827761
Amazon (+Audible) has made it possible to sync audiobooks with ebooks. 24k of "whispersync-capable" books are now available.<p>Does anybody know if they do this alignment by hand (during the recording, for example)?<p>Did many people want to use this feature?
======
michwill
Oops, the question wasn't actually formed as a question, so I ask in the
comment.

Amazon (+Audible) has made it possible to sync audiobooks with ebooks. 24k of
"whispersync-capable" books are now available.

Does anybody know if they do this alignment by hand (during the recording, for
example)?

Did many people want to use this feature?

